# New member Intro



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi all.

Names Jason from Suffolk.

Was once a one button coffee Warrior(Tassimo) then my wife bought me a Delonghi Scultura last Christmas as I was looking at trying my hand at espresso. Been a interesting 10 months with the conclusion that fresh beans rules the roost. Almost gave up after some not so nice pre-ground coffee experiences. Slowly driving my wife up the wall with slow but steady equipment upgrading, and as I type about 2 clicks away from either a Sage Duo Temp Pro Or Barista Express. The first for it's a nice upgrade with some good features for the price range, the other for the added PID temp changes and not taking up so much worktop space with a machine and stand alone(Sage Pro) grinder. Just not telling her I got my eye on those swanky 1k+ DB machines lol.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Jason,

Welcome to the forum. You'll find lots of friendly people and enablement here, I just picked up a Sage DB today looking forward to trying it.

I was born and grew up in Bury St Edmund's, Suffolk now live in Hampshire.


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi jlarkin.

Thank you for the warm welcome. Site looks great been going over forum pages esp equipment reviews. Like the look of the Sage DB, read some did not like the heating element in the group head. But Rancilio released a new commercial machine with the same system but called them micro boilers. Will be interesting to see what you make of the DB. Myself will prob set my sights on the Duo Temp or Barista Express. Myself born in Bushy moved to Pinner then to East Horsely back to NW London now been settled in Suffolk for the last 8 years with the last 2 now going 3 in Blythburgh.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

***********WELCOME**********

from SW Scotland


----------

